# experts help needed



## couheed (Apr 5, 2012)

my iphone 4 is overheating while charging.. very very hot with slow charging
also rapid drainage in battery 10-15 % each 5 minutes...
i think the over heated part is the PMU Power Management Unit.. 
some says it's a software problem
others say it's PMU itself
others say ther are a short on the logic board

what u think??


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try changing charger cable. IN addition, if you are using a generic one switch back to an apple cable.


----------



## couheed (Apr 5, 2012)

sobeit said:


> try changing charger cable. IN addition, if you are using a generic one switch back to an apple cable.


i did.. i got new cable.. nothing changed


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

was it an apple cable or generic cable? some generic cables will cause the iphone to overheat.


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama (May 15, 2012)

Try charging through the pc .... And since when has this problem occured ... Was ur phone working fine before ???


----------

